# DirecTV to Launch New Ad Campaign - Effective? See for Yourself



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Out to Launch:


> DIRECTV is shifting its advertising campaign from "4th Wall," where memorable movie scenes were recreated using the original stars, to a series of ads directed by Christopher Guest and featuring members of his comedic ensemble cast. That would be a "yes" to an Ed Begley, Jr. appearance and a "no" to seeing Catherine O'Hara. I wonder if the spots were adlibbed, much like Guest's films. The "Empty Cable Suit" campaign takes place at Cable headquarters, where executives are brainstorming about ways to keep up with DIRECTV. An exec asks his team if they are doing as well in the customer satisfaction department as DIRECTV. The response: hearty laughter. Watch it here. Another suit details DIRECTV's impressive amount of sports in HDTV format and suggests a paradigm shift. To what, he has no idea. See it here. Cable's solution to keeping its customers from deserting the company for DIRECTV is louder channels. My favorite ad. The final ad shows a brainstorming session that ends with the grand plan of making up false statistics to compare to DIRECTV's offerings. Click here to watch. Deutsch Los Angeles created the campaign and Deutsch New York handled the media buy.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

> The final ad shows a brainstorming session that ends with the grand plan of making up false statistics to compare to DIRECTV's offerings.


Love it!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw the first of those this week. The others are funny and oh so close to the truth.


----------



## pilotpierce (Oct 12, 2006)

Those were great. Especially the 90% of statistics 50% of the time. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

!rolling

i love those!!!


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Paradigm .. that was a big time buzz word some time ago. I thought it finally ran its course.

--- CHAS


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> Paradigm .. that was a big time buzz word some time ago. I thought it finally ran its course.
> 
> --- CHAS


There was a paradigm shift away from using it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The commercials themselves wouldn't be all that funny, if not for the fact that they are based on the truth. Exposing cable spin is always humorous - these commercials cut to the chase.


----------



## ziltomil (Jan 14, 2008)

I saw it during BSG.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

AWESOME :lol: 

How come I never see those in my area?


----------



## Squid7085 (Mar 26, 2008)

These are great. I have always enjoyed DirecTV commercials more than my local Cable ones. Most commercials stretch the truth, but DirecTV is acceptable. My local Cable company somehow found a way to say, they have more HD, but with us you get Less... but wait, this is why its better!!! Of course half the commercial is that you need a big ugly dish (Insert image of dish the size of two story house) Signal goes out when there is bad weather (Cloud rolls through the sky) You need to get rid of obstacles that wont allow the Dish to get a signal (Cuts down entire tree and Razes garage.) 

"This chart is Broken" Should be the Motto for Cable companies.


----------

